# I need some jigging help!!



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

I have gotten addicted to jigging this year. I have caught alot of fish jigging but none of any real size. The problem is i have hooked them but they keep breaking/cutting me off every time i get a big bite. I have been using 80lb Power pro and 60lb Fluro leader. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I get the bites get them hooked and they are there for 30-45 seconds then pop!! cut off... Is this normal or what should i do after i get hooked up??? I literally lost two jigs within 15mins last weekend...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Lighten the drag or up the leader size are my first options.

How are you connecting the jig to the leader? Through the split ring or the solid ring? I don't know which one is right but I always just use the split or straight to the loop embedded in the jig.

You can get away with the lighter drag in most instances because chances are you're up off the bottom and the fish will have a hard time getting you in the rocks/wreck.

It takes a little practice and a lot of finesse to get a horse AJ or grouper to the bottom with jigs. You can't just winch them up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the leader breaking or the main line? What connection are you using to join your leader to the main line? 

This is my "all around" leader to line setup:<UL><LI>Form a double line in your braid with a bimini twist or Aussie braid</LI><LI>Take 10-15ft of 80-100lb mono or fluorocarbon and go through the loop in the double line</LI><LI>wrap your leader around both strands of the double line 10 times twisting towards the reel</LI><LI>insert the tag end back through the loop of the double and while holding the tag end start to slowly draw the knot down pulling on the leader. Gloves or a wrag help for this as it needs to draw very tight</LI>[/list]

This will go through your guides very smoothly and is a very strong connection for braid to mono or fluorocarbon. Hope it helps


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

TP,

Since I'm too retarded/lazy for a bimini, how do feel about uni to uni for this application? I've always used it for inshore and it's about the only knot I can tie for this app. Never had any problems on the line to line connect, just wondering if there was something as simple that might be stronger/better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong with a uni to uni connection as far as strength goes, especially if you double the braid first, but it is bulkier and doesn't go through the guides as well.

Joe, you can also use a spider hitch for your double and its very easy to tie even for the lazy/retarded.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Rampage (10/29/2009)*I have been using 80lb Power pro and 60lb Fluro leader




I use 100lb leader. Jinkai. Unless I'm tuna fishing, then seagar flouro. Tied directly to the solid ring with a uni knot.



If its kings cutting you off, there's not much you can do.



King bites **** me off. I had to edit a curse word or two here.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Great! Now I want to go jigging. Damn it, why does everything have to be in a closed season?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Uni is good for connections of similar diameter lines. I wouldnt use it for braid to heavy mono connection . Use an albright or the no name not like tuna popper described. Doubling the braidgives me some piece of mind others may get by without it.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to Jigging for Addicts. :letsdrink There is nothing wrong with your set up. I start light and work my way up as I get broke off. The cudas and kings are more than likely the culprits. Try using the Owner hooks with the steel wire, helps to keep hook-up ratios higher. And like others have said the uni to uni is not very effective and hard to tie when using 80-100lb flouro to 60-100lb braid, diameters and the flex in braid does not make it a viable option. I use a flat black swivel every time. I believe it helps the jig move more freely. Good luck, and for the most part jigging is a lot like bass fishing they are reaction strikes, large diameter litter most times will not effect the bite. On occasion I will even use a short 4-6in piece of steel to 80lb flouro to braid. Your AJ hook up goes down, but most times you stay hooked up!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (10/29/2009)*Lighten the drag or up the leader size are my first options.



Absolutely not.

Are you getting "owned?" As in, hooked up to a solid fish and he's just making short work of you? If you're on a productive spot where you KNOW there are big fish, make sure you go on ahead and have a belt and/or harness hooked up to you. As soon as you hook up. if your drag is locked down enough to where he can't strip any line but is just putting you on the gunwhale, then be a man and lift that rod and try to get 2-4 cranks on your down stroke. Don't just sit there and try to reel. Use leverage. There is an art to fighting fish. If he's stripping line, there is nothing you can do. Just wait. Another option, depending on where you are fishing (rig), is get someone to motor away from the structure in an attempt to drag the fish out of his hole and fight him from open water. I'm not a huge fan of bottom fishing, but when I do, I fish with a locked down drag only because I am using power pro and very heavy leader and I am definately not going overboard. I wouldn't recommend this to everyone though.


As for getting cut off, if you're in an area notorious for kings/sharks, then that is something you are going to have to deal with. Don't switch to wire leader unless you are wanting to land the kings/sharks/cudas. You will get less strikes anyway.

I would like to assume that your knots/connections are not the problem. If you think they might, go to a local tackle store and ask them to teach you the uni knot. I like to use a swivel when using jigs. Maybe a thirty-six inch flourocarbon leader with a swivel between it and the mainline.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I was feeling left out that I didn't have jig posse logo, so I whipped this up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you need I can give you several links to different knots including the PR knot. It is most likely the strongest knot you can do while connecting leader to braid.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL, "cool" logo Jim!=D

Ourdrags arecinched downand 80 - 125# leaders. A nice fish will put you on the sides like Blue Hoo saidbut I rather be fighting to get the fish up vs having him strip enough line offtobreak me off on structure.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

George, if you don't mind can you elaborate more on the PR knot?


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

Wheeeeww!! Information overload!!!!! Ok let me see if i can answer some of the questions/comments so you guys can give better advise.. I have been tying the leader to braid with an albright knot. MOST of the time i am breaking the leader on afew occasions i have broke off on the braid. I normally lock drag down best i can. I fish with a Penn 850ss and Shimano trevala rod. A couple of times"I have not wanted it" enough and got taken to the gunwale but most of the other times it was there andwe were both pulling hard and then bam! gone!So....i need to 

A. upsize leader 100lb min ???

B. use swivel on jig??

c. Keep my fingers crossed!!!

What else.. ?????


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

*#4 Take me with you!!!!!*


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *reelfinatical (10/29/2009)*LOL, "cool" logo Jim!=D






I know you are wondering, so...





Kool Jigrz is not a brand, but more importantly its social commentary about the jig/pop culture. Its not about fishing. Its about making fun of the way you, your buddies and others fish.



Its about being focused, but having fun. Its about leaving your lunch on the water and mostly its about not taking yourself too seriously.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Eastern Tackle (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *reelfinatical (10/29/2009)*LOL, "cool" logo Jim!=D
> ...


LOVE IT!!! =D


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Try this knot right here on your mono 



it might take alil time to tie but I have landed big fish with this knot I use it all the time.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

when we start getting cut off whether its jigging rigs or wrecks the first think we do is go to exxxxxxtremly long leaders. the abrasion resistance on the mono/flouro is 10000x that of pp. when the braid is tight (like when having a 70# aj on one end) a single barnacle will cut it like butter. also ive gone up as high as 250# flouro and crimped it. the jig is moving so fast i havent noticed a huge difference in strike ratio (especially in semi-dirty water). finally keep the boat running at all times and when you get bowed up haul ass away from the structure. i keep my drags pegged outwhen targetingajs-- with 100# pp and 100+ pound leader you simply wont break it unless your speed jigging with an 80wide. hope this helps


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *reelfinatical (10/29/2009)*
> 
> LOVE IT!!! =D




Feel free to use the Kool Jigr-z mark anywhere you like. It doesn't belong to me, it belongs to the world.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I am very new to jigging as well, Ilost over $100 worth of jigs on my last trip, nearly all due to toothy critters (none to knot failure) using PP and 80lb Flour leader with an albright connection (it's easy to tie and the bimini looks difficult to tye). 

Is no one using any of the newer multistrand wire? Shimono's website has a video promoting the use of wire with no real impact on efffectiveness?I don't really want to catch a cuda or a kingbut i don't like him leaving with my jig?

KP


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Check how to tie on your jig - tie the mono leader to the solid ring, never tie into the split ring. If you tie to the split ring the line can work intothe split and the sharp edge of the ring termination, and cut the line in the knot. 

Would not reccomend a uni to uni knot for braid to mono - even doubled braid - seethis test by Sportfishing mag - http://www.sportfishingmag.com/article.jsp?ID=43572- uni to uni was down to 40% of the orginal braid's breaking strength. 

I use a bimini to double 80 lb power pro - then a yucatan to bend the 80 or 100 lb mono (floro for picky tuna - Ande mono for Grouper or endangered AJ) - I have tested this out to over 50 pounds (as much as my hand scale would go) - I then set the drag to 26-30 pounds for 80 pound spectra. 

Don't take mine or anyone elses word for it, your results may vary depending on your brandof line and leader.,andselection of double line and leader to jig knots - try different ways, and test!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Mullethead (10/29/2009)*Don't take mine or anyone elses word for it, your results may vary depending on your brandof line and leader.,andselection of double line and leader to jig knots - try different ways, and test!


This is what its all about.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

lobsterman taught me everything i know about jigging. he's by far the best jig fisherman i've ever fished with. if you ever get the chance to fish with him, snatch it up. He'll teach you years worth of lessons in no time at all. oh, be carefull, everytime i fish with him i find myself spending lots of money at tackleshops upgrading my gear.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't remember the name of this one knot that my friends use, but maybe they will chime in. They have been using a knot that basically wraps itself down the mono, and provides a truly frictionless knot. It has actually held up quite well, they've been using it for a while.



The only other advise I can say, like others, is to experiment and find what works best for you.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bombtosser (10/29/2009)*lobsterman taught me everything i know about jigging. he's by far the best jig fisherman i've ever fished with. if you ever get the chance to fish with him, snatch it up. He'll teach you years worth of lessons in no time at all. oh, be carefull, everytime i fish with him i find myself spending lots of money at tackleshops upgrading my gear.


 I second that! =) I've only fished with him once thoughbut I snuck some videos tostudy his technique, lol, j/p j/p.. =DHe's very knowledgable with local jigging! 

Another good oneis Eastern Tackle... he's got some _unique_ killer jigstoo.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bombtosser (10/29/2009)*lobsterman taught me everything i know about jigging. he's by far the best jig fisherman i've ever fished with. if you ever get the chance to fish with him, snatch it up. He'll teach you years worth of lessons in no time at all. oh, be carefull, everytime i fish with him i find myself spending lots of money at tackleshops upgrading my gear.
> ...




Listen Guys and Gals, flattering will get you everywhere. No really cut it out. I am just someone who is passionate about jigging.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Jigging is an over-rated fad.







.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *true-king (10/29/2009)*I can't remember the name of this one knot that my friends use, but maybe they will chime in. They have been using a knot that basically wraps itself down the mono, and provides a truly frictionless knot. It has actually held up quite well, they've been using it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> The only other advise I can say, like others, is to experiment and find what works best for you.




The knot's called the sebile knot. I liked it a lot and it worked very well, pretty much completely knotless. It's a knot very much like the PR knot, but doesn't take anything special except a lighter. It's also less complicated. What I would do is make premade leaders with a few inches of braid tied to the mono with the sebile knot. Whenever I got cut off I would just tie a double uni to it with my main line. Stopped using it cause I'm just too lazy to tie it. Now I use the Red Phillips knot which works great too but much bigger than the sebile knot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to use a lot of those "whip" type knots like the PR or midnight knot but don't anymore cause of the time it takes. If you are prerigging than why not but on a rocking boat it just doesn't pan out.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

If I am gunning for big fish, trophy fish, then its windon's only. Bimini to the windon.



If I'm just out for a session and I need to do a quick knot, I have had great sucess with both the slim beauty and the SIG knot. I can tie either one quickly on a boat.



When making braid to leader connections, testing soooooo important. With a hand scale!!!



Tie you knots then put them to the test. It just takes an evening. Sometimes you have to make adjustments in knot to get it to test out. What I look for is one that will bottom out a 50lb hand scale everytime using 80lb braid and 100lb leader.



I usually only fish about 20lbs of drag, so that minimum strength is 2.5 times what I'm fishing.



Ultimately....the right knot is the one that you can tie quickly and easily on a boat that meets the test.


----------



## firerave (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are fishing with to much drag. Loosen the drag and enjoy the fight.


----------

